# Looking for a male Maltese pup in Bay Area Ca



## malfi123 (May 2, 2021)

Hi everyone , I am hoping for your kind assistance ! We are looking for a male Maltese pup and we are located here in San Jose , CA. Can anyone direct me to trusted / breeder/seller , we are only looking for pet and not a show dog , Thanks so much !


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hope this helps.





Breeder Referral by State | American Maltese Association







www.americanmaltese.org


----------



## malfi123 (May 2, 2021)

maddysmom said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much !


----------



## malfi123 (May 2, 2021)

malfi123 said:


> Thank you so much !





malfi123 said:


> Thank you so much !


My frustration with sites is not it’s not really updated 😔, thanks for the help though !


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

malfi123 said:


> My frustration with sites is not it’s not really updated 😔, thanks for the help though !


I never found any of the sites updated either. I would email which ever breeder your interested in. Usually if that breeder doesn’t have any fluffs, they can refer you to another show breeder who might.


----------



## malfi123 (May 2, 2021)

maddysmom said:


> I never found any of the sites updated either. I would email which ever breeder your interested in. Usually if that breeder doesn’t have any fluffs, they can refer you to another show breeder who might.


Thanks will do that !


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Also there are rescues, AMAR American Maltese Association Rescue has people in your area. They do a great job matching dogs with people. Don't dismiss slightly older pups either. Often a show breeder will keep back a pup they think might be good for showing, but the pup doesn't work out, so they are available for adoption.


----------



## Lark (May 7, 2020)

Near the Bay Area is Richelieu Maltese, a top show breeder. The owner is difficult to work with but her dogs can be stunning. There is Alexis Maltese in Sacramento... If you are willing to take a little flight, there is Hollywood Maltese in Arizona, also a top show breeder. I purchased a male from her about a year ago and he is absolutely love. It's just about an hour and half flight and you can come right back.


----------



## Lark (May 7, 2020)

I meant absolutely lovely although he is absolute love too!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

There is also MaltaAngel Maltese who is located "around 90 minutes outside of S.F. I have never met her, but have spoken with her in the past. When I lived in the Bay Area, I got my first Maltese from Richelieu, but didn't have a very good experience with her. There's another breeder around Fresno, but MaltaAngel has lovely dogs, and is closer and if you don't want to travel too far, is the best choice, IMHO.


----------



## Lark (May 7, 2020)

Yes, Pat Keen from Richelieu can be very difficult to deal with, but the little female I purchased from her about 15 years ago (now deceased) was absolute perfection in both beauty and temperament. Small, silky, white, lovely face and structure, extremely friendly and loving. She had some serious health problems, but I don't think they were due to genetics.


----------

